# Diving this weekend?



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Is anyone going diving this weekend?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't think so:

*Saturday: *NW wind around 10 kt. A chance of showers and thunderstorms. Seas around 4 ft.

*Saturday Night: *NW wind around 10 kt becoming NE after midnight. A slight chance of showers. Seas 3 to 4 ft.

*Sunday: *ENE wind around 15 kt becoming ESE in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 25 kt. A chance of showers and thunderstorms. Seas 3 to 4 ft.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I am hoping the forecast changes. Seems like the forecast has been all over the place the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

If I wake up Saturday or Sunday and like the way things look I'll be out there


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

^ if you need another diver let me know. I will pay my share


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

It'd be VERY short notice!


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Short notice is fine by me. I would need an hr heads up....


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

The Wx has gone to crap. Dang it!


----------

